# St Nectan H411



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi evryone,
I am trying to find a photo of the St Nectan H411, I did a pleasure trip on her in the early 60`s during school holidays,(Boulevard Nautical Sshool)She was about for 30 years or more. I have tried various sites and asked one or two local enthusiasts, but no luck. So I am wondering is their anyone out there that can help me.
Regards Freebee


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

FREEBEE said:


> Hi evryone,
> I am trying to find a photo of the St Nectan H411, I did a pleasure trip on her in the early 60`s during school holidays,(Boulevard Nautical Sshool)She was about for 30 years or more. I have tried various sites and asked one or two local enthusiasts, but no luck. So I am wondering is their anyone out there that can help me.
> Regards Freebee


If you email me on [email protected] I will forward a photo of her fishing.
Regards
Steve www.trawlerart.com


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Many thanks once again for the great photo`s of the St Nectan.
Regards Freebee


----------



## SparksG1714 (Oct 23, 2009)

FREEBEE said:


> Hi evryone,
> I am trying to find a photo of the St Nectan H411, I did a pleasure trip on her in the early 60`s during school holidays,(Boulevard Nautical Sshool)She was about for 30 years or more. I have tried various sites and asked one or two local enthusiasts, but no luck. So I am wondering is their anyone out there that can help me.
> Regards Freebee


I was a Radio Operator on St Nectan during summer of 1964 while waiting for my Radar course in Southampton of the same year. We sailed to North Cape (Iceland) and produced a good catch every trip which lasted three weeks with three days back in Hull at St Andrews Dock. At 18 years old you don't realise just how dangerous the weather in those waters can be, I wouldn't do it now!

The Hull library has some pix of St Nectan too but it's resource is closed until January next year 

After my radar course I sailed on Banqo for one trip in 1965 before going on international cargo, passenger, and tanker vessels.

Richard


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Richard i have sent you a pm.
Tony.


----------

